# Unsure of bloodline



## Kalil (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi guys, new to the forum so excuse my ignorance, I'm looking to adopt a Pitbull. However I'm not sure of her bloodline and I was wondering if anyone could help.me gauge if she is an amstaff, apbt or cross.

I know it's hard to gauge by looks alone but I hope someone can at least tell me if she isn't crossed with let's say a boxer or bulldog.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kalil (Feb 16, 2021)

https://ibb.co/7p36ksj
https://ibb.co/XD8hPpC
https://ibb.co/8NQ9WKf
https://ibb.co/FhH1VSd
https://ibb.co/5j86HSh


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Kalil said:


> https://ibb.co/7p36ksj
> https://ibb.co/XD8hPpC
> https://ibb.co/8NQ9WKf
> https://ibb.co/FhH1VSd
> https://ibb.co/5j86HSh


Unfortunately without a ped no one can tell you what she is, other then a bull breed mix of some kind. She's adorable with those bat ears though.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the pictures Kalil! It is a shame that those ears won't stay like that. I had one that had the same bat ears but as her head grew the ears stayed the same and she had the normal prick ears. Good looking dog but as mentioned above, it would be pure speculation for anyone to tell you what mix the dog may be. Just love it whatever it may be.

Joe


----------



## matthewmadden33ok (Feb 22, 2021)

Looks more like an American Bully to me. I say that because she carries the tan point “tri gene”. She is a chocolate tri bully. Bullies are APBTx Amstaff. Bred for show and appearance rather than performance, hence her heavier bone structure and short muzzle. I’ve been breeding American bullies for the last 8 years and a lot of my puppies carried the tri gene which dates back to the old Staffordshire Terrier in the UK. The partially pricked ears give her a false mixed appearance, IMO. Which is very common with pit bulls and bullies. If she was a boxer cross she wouldn’t have such a thick front end. I believe she is a purebred American Bully, even though if she had papers they would say APBT if she was UKC registered or American Bully If she was registered ABKC.


----------



## matthewmadden33ok (Feb 22, 2021)

Redirect Notice


----------

